# When you realize your life has changed for good



## evondavis1 (Nov 29, 2012)

For the last 7 years, I was in a relationship doing my best to make my family happy. I cooked, cleaned, worked, was the best mom on the planet, took care of the finances, everything. It didn't hit me until recently that I was basically "used" for all these years. I made it very convenient for my ex to stay. Yes, we had great moments, but we also had bad moments. Looking back, I can remember him telling me he doesn't care what I do, or who I do it with. Why didn't I take that as a red flag? My ex stayed out of convience, and that is a bitter pill to swallow. To know that he never really cared as much as I did. No matter how I tried, and tried, and tried, it never mattered. 
When he moved out 4 months ago, I never thought he would meet a younger girl and get married in 6 weeks, and now she is pregnant. She got what I wanted and worked so hard for 7 years. I wanted to spend the rest of my life with my ex, and I don't know if I will ever be able to love and meet someone like that again. I am hurt, and damaged. There is so much hurt in my eyes. My son is my world, and I do everything I can to make sure he will have a happy life.
It's like working on a project so hard, for so many years, and then it fails. I feel like I failed in some way, and I have to forgive myself. I feel like I will never find a man like my ex that I was so attracted to and so in love with. I wish I was the one that can move on, like nothing ever happened. My ex has a new life, wife and baby on the way, all within months of our break. I wish I could just move and be happy ;-(


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Have you been to counseling?


----------



## evondavis1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, I have been in therapy since Sept of 2011.


----------

